# Wird das Forum gehackt???



## NBerger (15 März 2022)

Habe den Verdacht das hier im Forum etwas nicht stimmt.

Jetzt keine Verschwörungstheorien oder so.

Der Beitrag "Putin geh nach Hause" wurde jetzt seit 4 Tagen nicht mehr aktualisiert (keine neuen Beiträge).
Nun bekomme ich eine E-Mail das dort jemand geantwortet hat, aber der Beitag kann nicht gefunden werden, auch das Mitglied existiert nicht.

Alles etwas gruselig 😱


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Habe den Verdacht das hier im Forum etwas nicht stimmt.
> 
> Jetzt keine Verschwörungstheorien oder so.
> 
> ...


Es ist alles in Ordnung,
da hat sich jemand angemeldet und einen recht radikalen Müll geschrieben, daraufhin wurde das gelöscht.
Aus dem Grund findest du den Beitrag auch nicht mehr ( und den Verfasser genauso nicht mehr ).


----------



## ducati (15 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Alsi ich renne jetzt schon seit 13 Tagen panisch im Keis!
> 
> Muss ich sonnst noch was machen? ☣️


ich dachte, das war in dem anderen Thread ironisch von Dir gemeint?


----------



## Heinileini (15 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ich dachte, das war in dem anderen Thread ironisch von Dir gemeint?


Das war die vorausschauende Panik, die NBerger ergriffen hatte, bevor er heute endlich erfahren hat, warum. 
Aber der Hacker war "nur" Larry Laffer, wie er selbst gestanden hat. Das Geständnis finde ich allerdings auch nicht mehr ...
Irgendwie spukt es tatsächlich.
Und dennoch behaupte ich einfach mal: AWG! (Alles wird gut)


----------



## NBerger (15 März 2022)

Bei dem Drehwurm soll man noch den Überblick behalten?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Bei dem Drehwurm soll man noch den Überblick behalten?


Also bei mir klappt´s (noch) 😅


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2022)

Es spukt hier nicht, ihr braucht auch keinen Drehwurm bekommen.
Nachdem Larry Laffer aufgeräumt und dieses auch kommentiert hat,
ist der Markus hinterher gekommen und mit Kehrbesen noch einmal richtig
aufgeräumt.
Jetzt ist alles Sauber.


----------



## Markus (15 März 2022)

Ja, alles in Ordnung.
LarryLaffer hat das Problem vorab "leicht angelöscht", ich hab es vorhin komplett entsorgt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

> LarryLaffer hat das Problem vorab "leicht angelöscht", ich hab es vorhin komplett entsorgt.


Danke Markus


----------



## kafiphai (15 März 2022)

Nun ja, einen Vermerk mit Begründung, dass ein Beitrag gelöscht wurde braucht es schon, gell…
Besser, der Beitrag ist ersichtlich und ausgegraut, da der Benutzer gesperrt wurde.
Ist ja legitim, einfach löschen geht gar nicht….


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ist ja legitim, einfach löschen geht gar nicht….


Sehe ich anders, es gibt auch Grenzen welche überschritten werden wie z.B. Mordankündigung.
So was hat hier nichts verloren. Außerdem wird nichts gelöscht sondern verschoben.


----------



## Heinileini (15 März 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nun ja, einen Vermerk mit Begründung, dass ein Beitrag gelöscht wurde braucht es schon, gell…


Den gab es ja zeitweise tatsächlich! Da kann ich für zeugen, wie Jürgen von Manger es ausgedrückt hätte.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders, es gibt auch Grenzen welche überschritten werden wie z.B. Mordankündigung.


Und was, wenn der Mord dann tatsächlich ausgeführt wird und man hat die Spuren der Mordankündigung im Übereifer säuberlich beseitigt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

Also ich bin jetzt raus. Ich denke mal das Thema ist geklärt ( für NBerger zumindest ).
Ich könnt ja weiter philosophieren....


----------



## Heinileini (15 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt raus. Ich denke mal das Thema ist geklärt ( für NBerger zumindest )





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also bei mir klappt´s (noch) 😅


Nein, noch nicht, Michaël, Du hast vergessen, NBerger Dein EntwurmungsMittel zu empfehlen.


----------



## Markus (15 März 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nun ja, einen Vermerk mit Begründung, dass ein Beitrag gelöscht wurde braucht es schon, gell…
> Besser, der Beitrag ist ersichtlich und ausgegraut, da der Benutzer gesperrt wurde.
> Ist ja legitim, einfach löschen geht gar nicht….



Wenn ein User hier seine Meinung sagt, egal wie radikal sie ist, dann bleibt das in der Regel stehen. Was das angeht sind wir hier sehr locker - sogar du darfst deine geistigen Glanzleistung hier zum besten geben. Wir alle müssen halt dann auch die Reaktionen verkraften... 

In diesem Fall war das ein User mit exakt einem Beitrag. Als im Prinzip nix anderes wie die 10 anderen Spammer die wir hier tagtäglich löschen. 

Du wudest also nicht in deinen Rechten eingeschränkt, es gibt keine Verschwörung der neuen Weltordnung hier, es wurde noch nichteinmal eine unangenehme Meinung zensiert.

Ew ist alles gut, es war nur ein Spammer, oder einer von Putins Trollen oder ein Zweitaccount zum rumsticheln sonst was. Auf jeden Fall nix was für das Forum hier irgendwie von Bedeutung ist.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2022)

... habt ihr etwa wieder mal in die Weltordnung eingegriffen?? @Larry Laffer @Markus 

PS: Sorry, bin schon wieder weg.

Edit: +n


----------



## Heinileini (15 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... habt ihr etwa wieder mal in die Weltordung eingegriffen?? @Larry Laffer @Markus
> 
> PS: Sorry, bin schon wieder weg.


Nein, in die Welt*UN*ordnung!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Nein, in die Welt*UN*ordnung!


Ist das nicht eine Frage des Blickwinkels?


----------



## Heinileini (15 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eine Frage des Blickwinkels?


Blickwinkel --> Winkel --> Drehung --> Drehwurm.
... ein DrehwurmTeufelskreis ...


----------



## Rudi (15 März 2022)

_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## NBerger (15 März 2022)

Das habe ich doch nicht gewollt


----------



## Heinileini (15 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Das habe ich doch nicht gewollt


Was hast Du denn nicht gewollt? Dass jemand den SchlussStrich ...


Rudi schrieb:


> _______________________________________________________________________


... zieht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Das habe ich doch nicht gewollt


Was lassen wir uns jetzt zur Buße einfallen …?


----------



## Markus (15 März 2022)

Ich hätte da schon so ein paar Sträflingsarbeiten zu vergeben.
Übers Forum läuft z.B. kontinuierlich ein Skript das nach toten Links sucht.
Die müssen alle repariert werden... Damit kann man viele Tage in Einzelhaft verbringen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2022)

ein bisschen mild die Strafe findest nicht?
Hat er Bewährung?


----------



## Markus (15 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ein bisschen mild die Strafe findest nicht?
> Hat er Bewährung?



Naja ich wollte auch erst vorschlagen wir machen die Nummer mit der Anhörung und dem fairen Prozess.
Aber irgendwie hat uns das in der Vergangenheit auch nie weitergebracht, immer nachdem du mit der "Anhörung" fertig warst, dann war da nicht mehr viel zum verurteilen übrig.

Sollen wir es mal wieder mit den Würfeln versuchen? Eine Münze werfen? Ein fairer Kampf gegen 10 Gladiatoren könnte auch über sein Schicksal entscheiden? Ralle hat doch immer so gern in den Gedärmen von toten Fischen nach dem Willen der Götter gesucht? Das haben wir auch schon länger nicht mehr praktiziert, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2022)

Ja der @Ralle muß ran.


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2022)

Das waren Gedärme von plötzlich und frühzeitig verstorbenen Admins!


----------



## Rudi (15 März 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn nicht gewollt? Dass jemand den SchlussStrich ...
> 
> ... zieht?


Ich überlege mir ob ich hier noch dazugehören will. Hat mir bisher immer sehr gut gefallen. Aber ich bin als Ossi gegen Zensur und für freie Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir ob ich hier noch dazugehören will. Hat mir bisher immer sehr gut gefallen. Aber ich bin als Ossi gegen Zensur und für freie Meinungsäußerung.


Über 30 Jahre nach dem Mauerfall sollte der Unterschied zwischen Zensur (macht der Staat) und Hausrecht (privatrechtliches Umfeld) bekannt sein.

Zudem muss der Forum-Betreiber strafrechtlich relevante Inhalte löschen, sobald er davon Kenntnis erlangt.


----------



## Markus (15 März 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir ob ich hier noch dazugehören will. Hat mir bisher immer sehr gut gefallen. Aber ich bin als Ossi gegen Zensur und für freie Meinungsäußerung.



Was genau ist jetzt dein Problem?


----------



## Rudi (15 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Über 30 Jahre nach dem Mauerfall sollte der Unterschied zwischen Zensur (macht der Staat) und Hausrecht (privatrechtliches Umfeld) bekannt sein.
> 
> Zudem muss der Forum-Betreiber strafrechtlich relevante Inhalte löschen, sobald er davon Kenntnis erlangt.


Ich konnte die "strafrechtlich relevante Inhalte" nicht lesen. Also dazu kein Urteil von mir.


----------



## Rudi (15 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Was genau ist jetzt dein Problem?


Habe ich in #31 geschrieben ( 2.Satz)


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 März 2022)

Ich bin schon "ein wenig" erschrocken welche Gedanken man sich um einen wirklich absolut blödsinnigen Beitrag hier macht - es geht dann sogar schon bis Zensur ... Was hier verschiedene Leute so von den Moderatoren denken ... 
Naja ... aber Markus hat das ja dann schön kommentiert ...
Mal gut, dass was den fraglichen "Beitrag" angeht so 2 bis 3 Leute noch den Verlauf mitbekommen haben ...


----------



## Steffen_13 (15 März 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir ob ich hier noch dazugehören will. Hat mir bisher immer sehr gut gefallen. Aber ich bin als Ossi gegen Zensur und für freie Meinungsäußerung.


Ich habe den Beitrag gelesen, dass hatte nichts mit freie Meinungsäußerung zu tun!

Diesen Beitrag/User zu entfernen war absolut notwendig!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2022)

Meine Güte @Rudi was dieser User geschrieben hat, war Nonsens.
Wenn es dich so bedrückt kann ich es dir per PN schicken.


----------



## Markus (15 März 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Habe ich in #31 geschrieben ( 2.Satz)



OK, und hast du #15 gelesen? 
Hast du es verstanden? 

Das war Spam, sowas löschen wir hier täglich mehrfach ohne das es jemand mitbekommt. 

Ich ecke hier im Forum hin und wieder an weil ich nicht viel von Zensur und Löschen halte. Die Moderatoren müssen mit meinem Dickschädel viel ertragen... Und wenn du die Beiträge hier liest, und lesen kannst was hier alles so drinsteht, und du auch andere Foren anschaust wo wegen jedem Scheiss irgendjemand eingreift, dann bin ich ehrlichgesagt verdammt angepisst durch deinen selten dämlichen Kommentar da oben!

Selbstverständlich können wir zukünftig bei jedem Spammer hier einen Beitrag eröffnen und Basisdemokratisch über das weitere Verfahren abstimmen.

Wenn wir nicht einstimmig zu dem Ergebnis kommen dass der Spammer gesperrt werden soll, dann entscheiden wir selbstverständlich im Sinne des Angeklagten. Also des Spammer, der ja quasi ein schützenswertes Opfers diese blutigen Diktatur hier ist. 

Wir werden auch Briefe an die Betreiber der Spamdatenbanken schicken. Wir verlangen die sofortige Löschung aller von uns allen hier nicht eindeutig und einstimmig nachgewiesenen Profile aus Ihrer Datenbank. Diesem Menschenunwürdigen Treiben, dieser Diskriminierung, dieser Zensur, all dem muss ein Ende gesetzt werden! 

Ach ja, bis alle registrieren Mitglieder eine einstimmig Entscheidung getroffen haben darf der Spammer hier natürlich tun und lassen was er will.

Ich bin echt angepisst! 
In diesem Bereich des Forums, dem Stammtisch finden sich bestimmt zu 30% Inhalte die in 95% der Foren eine Halbwertszeit von weniger als 15 Minuten hätten. Und das obwohl das hier in erster Linie ein technisches Fachforum ist. Und du wirft mir hier Zensur vor? Sorry das ich das jetzt so sagen muss, aber bist du irgendwie doof oder so?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

Markus, rege dich nicht auf. Keine Ahnung wie Rudi auf den Zensurtrichter kommt und sich an die DDR erinnert fühlt...

Das ist doch alles Nonsens.

Habt euch wieder lieb 😉


Duck und weg


----------



## Steffen_13 (15 März 2022)

Markus, ihr macht einen super Job, Danke dafür!

Es gibt Foren, da werden sachliche Thema zur Ukraine, sofort gelöscht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

Soll mal jeder froh sein, das jeder Spam innerhalb kürzester Zeit gelöscht wird, auch Beiträge mit Phishing-Links...
Das geschieht überwiegend mit ehrenamtlichen Einsatz.

Danke für den Einsatz und das Ordnung im Fachforum herrscht. Mit Zensur hat das nichts zu tun.
Danke an Markus und alle Moderatoren.


----------



## Markus (16 März 2022)

Vielleicht kurz zur Erklärung damit ihr das besser nachvollziehen könnt.

Manche Spammer wollen ihre Inhalte gar nicht direkt im Forum posten.
Sie machen das eher verdeckt indem sie den Usern hier PN mit irgendwelchen Links schicken.
Damit sie glaubwürdiger sind, und weil es teilweise Voraussetzung zum senden von PN ist, posten sie erst ein paar Beiträge.

Dazu wählen sie meistens Allgemeine Themen aus, die sie mehr oder weniger clever kommentieren.
Wie gut das passt hängt vermutlich von der KI und den Übersetzungstools ab...

Aus diesem Grund werden sie auch meistens schnell erkannt und beseitigt.
Es ist eher untypisch, dass sich jemand extra hier anmeldet um in seinem ersten Beitrag sein Lieblingslied oder seine Strategie zum beendet des Krieges veröffentlicht.

Um noch alle Gemüter zu beruhigen - das ist passiert:

Der Username war "Insta: xxx" Anstelle von xxx stand da ein Instagram Kanal den man wohl bekannter machen wollte.
Sein Beitrag war:



> Gibt mir eine Kilo141 mit erweitertem Magazin und ich beende den Krieg.




Und nur nochmal der Vollständigkeit halber: *NEIN WIR WERDEN DAS ZUKÜNFTIG BEI SPAM NICHT JEDESMAL IN DER FORM BESPRECHEN!*


----------

